# 誰も毒は危ないと口にすらもしないから



## Caprice_The_Mad

Translation Requested: "Imitation"

So I was redirected here by a friend to ask if someone here could properly translate this:
誰も毒は危ないと口にすらもしないから
それなら私が口にしましょう

My attempt:
Anyone; dangerous poison, if only I were not from doing to the door as well
If so, I wish to choose to the door


----------



## karlalou

Welcome to this language forums. 

First of all, 口 is not 'door' but 'mouth'. (by the way, 入口 means 'entrance'.)
Next, も of 誰も is showing the subject of the verb, 口にする (=put something in the mouth) instead of usual は or が because *誰も～ない* is the way to say 'there's no one do (something)'.

One role of も is to emphasize.
The second も in the first clause is also the case.

The structure of the first clause is 誰も口にもしない＋毒は危ないと（reason）, and the から at the end of it is making it the reason for the second clause.
The second clause is saying that 'then I will put it in my mouth'.

I believe the first clause is expressed as reason because of the から. If it's meant to be supposition, it should be なら instead of から.

Now I think you want to finish it by yourself.


----------



## Caprice_The_Mad

Dangerous poison, because nobody can put something in my mouth
If so, then I will put it in my mouth.

How is this?


----------



## karlalou

Oh, I see, the second clause has なら.

It's more like "Because nobody put it in their mouth saying poison is dangerous, if so, then I will put it in my mouth".

Now how do you say it in English naturally?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

No.

Nobody dares to say that a poison is dangerous, so I will say it. ( I will dare to warn you that a poison is dangerous because it is obvious and nobody dares to say that.)
(I will warn you that a poison is dangerous in case you don't know, although a poison is obviously dangerous and nobody dares to say that.)


口にする＝say

I jut wondered why the title was "imitation."


----------



## Caprice_The_Mad

Thank you for your help, and I forgot to put the text as the title.  It was from something I've been trying to translate called "Imitation," thus the title.


----------



## karlalou

No, worry. I guessed it's something like that from the beginning. No influence on your question.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I have a different opinion about the "imitation."

There are two completely different interpretations for the Japanese sentences you provided.
Without no context, I think it's natural to think that the writer doesn't take/intake the poison from their mouth but they say, "poisons are a dangerous thing."

However, if the context is talking about an imitation of a poison or something, it may be possible to take/intake the imitation.

Anyway, I think you (the original poster) should provide more context in order to confirm the correct interpretation/translation of the sentences.


----------



## Caprice_The_Mad

All I was provided with was this:

*真似*


> 誰も毒は危ないと口にすらもしないから
> それなら私が口にしましょう
> 
> .....
> 
> もう狂っちゃって歪んじゃって
> 紡ぐ言葉は幼稚で安易
> 
> .....
> 
> 私は誰かにはなれないから私は私なの


Moderator Note: The lyric has been edited in keeping with the forum copyrights rule.  Please refer to the Source for the rest.
Source: 真似 by 暁など・別名楓 piapro(ピアプロ)|テキスト「真似」


The rest of it I translated as such:



> ......
> Now, going crazy, getting distorted
> Spinning words is childishly easy
> ......
> For sure, the agonizing way is a good feeling



As for 私は誰かにはなれないから私は私なの, I'm not sure.  Maybe it's something like "That person and I shall get accustomed" or "Shall that person and I get accustomed?"


----------



## karlalou

Interesting, huh?

Well, the forum rule says one thread one question, and you can create as many threads at a time as you need. Quoting is up to four sentences or four lines for a poem or song, if my memory is correct.. and you should provide source information as much as possible. Sometimes it's very odd to some people just because it's old or it's local or not well written.



Caprice_The_Mad said:


> As for 私は誰かにはなれないから私は私なの, I'm not sure. Maybe it's something like "That person and I shall get accustomed" or "Shall that person and I get accustomed?"


There's no one there other than '私'. The なれない here means 'not able to become'.
It's saying because I can't be someone else, I am I.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

『歌の歌詞である』という背景・文脈がわかると非常に参考になります。（文章の意味を特定するのは困難な場合が多い、という意味において。）
さらに、フォーラムルールのため後に削除されるかもしれませんが、歌詞の全文を載せていただいたので、参考になります。
しかしながら、すべての文脈を読んでも、実際に毒を飲むのか、「毒は危ない」とあえて口に出して言うのか、どちらかに特定はできないように思われました。

一般的に考えると、『誰も毒は危ないと口に*すらも*しないから』と『誰も毒は危ないと口にしないから』では意味がかなり異なると思われます。

毒を飲む方の意味として『毒を口にすらもしない』というと、毒殺または自殺するためのより確実な方法として、例えば、毒を静脈注射するとか、筋肉注射するとかが、より危険で確実な方法であることが常識となっている前提があり、
より、効果の少ない『経口内服』は、より安全と考えられていて、致命効果としては不確実であると考えられている、という前提があれば、
『毒を口にすらもしない』という表現が成り立つと思います。
「普通の人は、毒を注射することはもちろん、口にすらもしません。」という風な使われ方をすると思うのです。

しかしながら、毒殺・自殺する際の最もありきたりな毒の摂取方法は経口内服であることを考えると、
『毒を口にしない』のではなく『毒は危ないと口にすらもしない』という言い方をチョイスしているのは、
『毒を内服しない』というよりも『「毒は危ない」とあえて言うことはない』
という意味で使われているのではないかと思う次第です。

「幼稚で安易な言葉を紡ぐ」という文面からは、「毒はあぶない」という当たり前のことをあえて言う、という解釈も成り立つと思います。
その一方で、「狂っちゃって歪んじゃって」などの文面からは、服薬自殺を試みるヒトの可能性も十分あると思われました。

歌の歌詞ですので、本当の意味は作詞者本人にしかわからぬことだとは思います。


----------



## frequency

Usually, when we say 口にする,


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 口にする＝say


 


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> しかしながら、すべての文脈を読んでも、実際に毒を飲むのか、「毒は危ない」とあえて口に出して言うのか、どちらかに特定はできないように思われました。


Oh really. I suspect first the writer has intentionally had it cover both meanings, but
もう狂っちゃって歪んじゃって
紡ぐ_言葉_は幼稚で安易

The writer is talking about words, so I think it's _Nobody dares to say....but I'd say. _And poison = saying something/opinion straightforwadly.

「言いたいことも言えないこの世の中じゃ・・」ってありましたよねｗ


----------



## Flaminius

The use of 毒 in this song is based on an idiom: 毒を吐く (spit out venom)
It means to speak out one's mind with wormwood and jalapeño on top.  The noun 毒 in this lyric is apparently an act or the content of speaking out one's mind in this fashion.

The narrator of the lyric knows that "spitting out venom" is dangerous and fears that she is going to look crazy (狂っちゃって), or skewed in the mind (歪んじゃって).  People may take the words that she spins as childish and cheap.  Nevertheless she is determined to say what she dares to say because she is herself as she cannot be anyone else (私は誰かにはなれないから私は私なの).


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

#12. #13を読んで、ようやくわかりました。

毒＝offensive words, words which might be offensive to someone
毒≠poison
毒を吐く＝毒舌を振るう＝spew venom

誰も、「毒は危ない」と（いう理由で）口にすらもしない（飲みもしない）から
誰も、「毒は危ない」と（いうstatementを）口にすらもしない（言いもしない）から
誰も、毒は[危ないと（いう理由で）] 口にすらもしないから（毒を吐くことすらしないから）

"Although nobody dares to say the words that might be offensive to others, I'd say them.  ...  Because I am me, not somebody else! "


----------

